# Backup von Windows Server 2008 R2 schlägt fehl ( 0x800423f4)



## badday (26. Mai 2010)

Moin zusammen,

ich nutze seit einiger Zeit wieder Windows, genauer gesagt den Windows Server 2008 R2 Standard. Ich  möchte gerne Backups anlegen (über die Windows Server Sicherung). Dabei tritt aber immer der selbe Fehler "0x800423f4" auf. Eine Suche im Web brachte mich zu dieser Seite: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/912414/de allerdings scheint sich diese auf ein Problem mit der 2000er Version der SQL-Server zu beziehen. Bei mir läuft jedoch die 2005er.
Ein paar Infos:
SQL-Version: 9.3.4035.00
Sicherung: Komplette Server mit der erweiterten Option Vollstände VSS-Sicherung.
Hinweis: Ich versuche es als Administrator.
Event Log:  ErrorCode " 2155348129 "
Ausgabe von vssadmin list writers:
*Zeitüberschreitung: *System Writer, SqlServerWriter, Shadow Copy Optimization Writer, WMI Writer, ISS Config Writer, Registry Writer, COM+ REGDB Writer
*Nicht-wiederholbarer Fehler:*  ASR Writer

Wenn jemand weitere Infos benötigt, bitte melden!

Danke.


Gruß,

badday


----------



## Bratkartoffel (26. Mai 2010)

Guten Morgen,

laut Google deutet dieser Fehler auf ein Problem beim Volume-Schatten-Kopie Service" hin (Volume Shadow Copy service).
Schau mal ob der Service bei dir läuft, wenn nicht, dann starte ihn mal bitte.


// Edit: Habe hier noch eine andere Seite gefunden mit diversen Tips falls Probleme auftreten: http://www.2brightsparks.com/bb/viewtopic.php?t=932

Gruß
BK


----------



## badday (26. Mai 2010)

Moin,

der Dienst war tatsächlich nicht gestartet, allerdings verändert sich nach dem Start offenbar auch nichts, da der selbe Fehler erhalten bleibt. 

Gruß.

badday


----------



## brunlorenz (26. Mai 2010)

Hallo baddy, hast du ne Antivirensoftware drauf?
Wenn ja, deinstalliere oder deaktiviere sie.
Dann versuche es nochmal 
PS: Den Volume-Schatten-Kopie Service vorher starten!
lorenz


----------



## Nico Graichen (26. Mai 2010)

Hi

Ggf. das gleiche auch mal mit der Firewall durchführen


----------



## badday (27. Mai 2010)

Moin,

ich habe beides probiert, war aber beides erfolglos.

Gruß,

badday


----------



## badday (28. Mai 2010)

Ich wäre natürlich auch für kostenlose Alternativen offen, allerdings nehme ich an, dass auch die auf die Schattenkopie zurückgreifen?

Gruß,

badday


----------



## Bratkartoffel (28. Mai 2010)

Hi,

um komplette Backups einer Festplatte zu machen nehme ich Clonezilla her. Ist frei verfügbar und funktioniert meiner Erfahrung nach sehr gut. Da du allerdings einen Server hast, denke ich nicht dass du den mal "eben so" neu starten und ne Stunde vom Netz nehmen kannst, denn Clonezilla ist eine Live-Linux-CD.

Gruß
BK


----------



## badday (28. Mai 2010)

Moin,

das wäre nicht so dramatisch, da ich den Server ohnehin nicht als solchen nutze. Obgleich es natürlich um einiges bequemer wäre, einfach jede Woche automatisiert ein Update anzulegen. Gibt es da Alternativen?
Ansonsten werde ich es wohl wenigstens temporär mit Clonezilla machen.

Danke dir.


Gruß,

badday


----------



## Bratkartoffel (28. Mai 2010)

Du könntest bei Google ein paar Programme suchen und ausprobieren, wobei ich dir da halt keinen empfehlen kann: Klick
Der erste liest sich da schon recht interessant 

Gruß
BK


----------



## brunlorenz (31. Mai 2010)

Hallo baddy,
ich habe hier die Lösung: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/907574
Mach mal was da steht  Müsste laufen 
Lorenz


----------



## badday (1. Juni 2010)

Auch mir sind Suchmaschinen nicht völlig fremd. 

Allerdings bezieht sich der Artikel auf andere Versionen.


----------



## brunlorenz (1. Juni 2010)

Hast du es denn schon mal versucht?
Wenn das nicht geht, ist mein Wissen allerdings
zu Ende


----------



## badday (1. Juni 2010)

Hat jemand mit mehr Wissen irgendwelche Vorschläge?

Gruß,

badday


----------

